

The Near Future of the Web Platform (for HTML5 games) - AshleysBrain
https://www.scirra.com/blog/110/the-near-future-of-the-web-platform

======
thelegit
has anyone seen the HTML5 based runescape 3?
<http://runescape.wikia.com/wiki/RuneScape_3>

Crazy!

